# sulfur



## Gopher (Jun 6, 2003)

Here in east central Wisconsin, the pH and phosphorus are extremely high in general. I have been adding gypsum (Ca with sulfur, and for some aded greening, ammonium sulfate. I am getting some response.

My question: "At what levels would sulfur start to be detrimental to the enviroment?" I believe we could use the acidity here, but do not know how far I can take it.

Thanks.

Gopher


----------



## jimmyq (Jun 7, 2003)

not sure about the toxic level, but I have had a long term discussion with a fertilizer rep about application rates of sulphur to acidify, his rate is 1 pound of sulphur (90% actual) to 100 square feet for a one point change. no discussion of soil types or other factors. only comparable point would be general application rate of dolomite lime (CaCO3) is 50 pounds per 1000 square feet for one point down, (general purpose lawn application). Our soils in the Fraser Valley tend to be slightly acidic due to high rainfall.


----------



## Gopher (Jun 7, 2003)

*Ca and sulfur visited*

Thank you. I have been adding gypsum here (Ca and 16% sulfur) due to low Ca levels (the Ca/Mg ratio should be 7.5 to 10 to 1 for adequate micronutrient uptake) The potassium level (Ca/Mg/K forms a "floating triangle" so I add K as well.

I have added elemental sulfur as well, but at a much lower rate per 1000 sq.ft. than you mention. Our phosphorus levels are very high, and I believe I will boost my rates on the sulfur somewhat to combat all of the 7.8's and 7.9's (pH) we have.

Gopher


----------

